
How I reached 15000+ users in 100 days - purplend
https://medium.com/@saeedzti/from-0-to-15000-users-in-100-days-e0aad06f0a5d
======
purplend
Also if you don't like to read it on Medium, you can read it on this
subreddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/efu2do/how_i_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/efu2do/how_i_reached_15000_users_in_100_days/)

------
_eht
Was it spam? My guess is spam.

~~~
purplend
No, It's not! It's a detailed overview of my first 100 days building
[https://wfh.team](https://wfh.team)

